# 12 step program



## ReformedWretch (Apr 12, 2005)

I may soon have an opportunity to work for a Nationally known 12-step facility. It pays well, has a steady shift, benefits, and Sunday's off (for me anyways).

The 12-step program comes off as pretty "liberal" in it's spirituality. Does anyone have any thoughts in regard to this?

Thanks!


----------



## tdowns (Apr 12, 2005)

*Hot Bed!*

This topic has been a hot bed of controversy from what I've seen over the years. From those who think it's a save all when used with the True God as creator, to those who say it's the work of the devil. It seems to me there is some very good practical applications in the 12 step program, it's been a long time since I've read much about it, but I do know of Christian brothers and sisters who have benefited from it, but I also think it can become a religion in and of itself, taking away from the power of Christ Crucified.

TD


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2005)

Adam, 

You might wish to read this Reformed Critique of AA.


----------



## tdowns (Apr 12, 2005)

*Great!*

Excellent! I needed that refresher. Thanks VH!!! As always, a quick draw of reference.

TD


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2005)

At your service, kind sir!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Andrew


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2005)

Sure thing, Adam. You and yours continue to be in our prayers with respect to the job situation, brother.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 12, 2005)

Frank Buchman got some of his ideas from the Keswick Convention in the early part of the 20th Century.


----------



## nonconformist (May 2, 2005)

> The 12-step program comes off as pretty "liberal" in it's spirituality. Does anyone have any thoughts in regard to this?


 It is impossible to work at a modern 12 step facility without compromising your christianity,and still remain employed.The councilers are deciples of freud and are hostile toward the name of Jesus.I know from personal inside experience. 10 years ago it may have been different. long story,pm me if you want the whole story


----------

